# In case you get thirsty while working



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This lil buggers getting around!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> This lil buggers getting around!


Yup, it's made the Gem's list a couple times already:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/gems-trade-161985/index30/


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh I know! I stalk that thread. I show it off even!


----------

